# Problem mit Pisg + Perl



## surrender (14. Oktober 2004)

Hi.

Ich habe gerade Pisg in Verbindung mit einem Eggdrop installiert, um ein paar Channelstats anzufertigen.
Will ich allerdings mit einem kleinen Script, das ich für diesen Zweck geschrieben habe


```
#!/bin/bash
cd ~/eggdrop/pisg
./pisg >/dev/null
```

Pisg starten, bekomme ich einen Error.
bash: ./pisg: /usr/bin/perl: bad interpreter: Permission denied

CHMOD und so weiter passen, ich weiss nicht, woran es liegen kann .


----------



## Helmut Klein (14. Oktober 2004)

Liegt das Homedir auf einer separaten Partition?

Falls ja, stell sicher dass die Partition nicht mit dem Parameter "noexec" gemountet wird ("mount" eingeben zum nachprüfen bzw. /etc/fstab kontrollieren).


----------



## surrender (14. Oktober 2004)

Nein, ist auf einer Partition.

//Edit: 

Wirklich nebulös, nichtmal als Root darf ich es ausführen...


----------

